
Show HN: Relocate.me – making relocation for tech jobs simple - Lexandrit
http://relocate.me/
======
0391f724a5
Nice! Positions in Netherlands and Germany, I'm looking to relocate there.
Also, interfcae is friendly which not see everyday in services like this.

~~~
Lexandrit
Thanks for your inspiring words! We would be thrilled to have you on our job
board ;)

------
hunglee2
Location agnosticism has been pioneered by the developer community - great to
see a platform tap into this impulse. Looks European only for now?

~~~
Lexandrit
Actually, we went public one week ago and started from European countries. But
Canada, New Zealand, Asia are already in our minds as prospective locations.
Our ambitious goal is to make an open platform for any country of the world
and let them fight for great IT talent at the country level.

